# Film Simulation



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

So I have some really nice film simulation software, and I have to say I enjoy using it since it allows me to get the look of film while maintaining the convenience of digital. The company that makes it just released the latest generation of the software, and I like it even more now!

Between the 2 generations, I can reproduce a lot of the classic films from Kodak, Fuji, and Ilford in various speeds, and they're very very accurate. I know a lot of people don't particularly like the look of film, but as a photographer that didn't really get to enjoy the film era, I really like the look. I thought those of you from the older generations and any film lovers here might enjoy taking a look, so I figured I would post a few test shots 

I can't wait to use it with my new camera!  But my D700 will have to do for now lol...A lot of these pics don't look great in film, but I'm just posting what I have available just as examples for you guys to look at...if you have a particular favorite film, I could check if I have it and post an example. There's not a ton of films to choose from though because getting it to an exact match is so difficult for the developers that it takes a while to do...anyways...

*Kodak Portra 400*:













*Fuji Superia 100:*






*Fuji Superia 400:*

I can has iMac?!




*Fuji Neopan 1600:*





*Ilford Delta 3200:*





*Ilford HP5:*


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## JasonC (Apr 16, 2009)

Mind sharing the name of the software? Great shots BTW...


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I am from the film school. The only real way to compare is to actually take a print and put it next to a photo that's never been scanned. As soon as you scan any printed photo you've brought it down to the level of digital. Digital, as much as I like and use it can't capture all the detail that makes a print. There is just something about an emulsion that laying ink down can't reproduce. There's more levels of depth digital can't capture. Yet. It's like listening to a CD vs an LP to an audiophile. Digital can't capture all of the tones vinyl can. 
I've done prepublic beta testing on some of the software for film simulation and for Photoshop. Is this Exposure 4 or FilmPack?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

JasonC said:


> Mind sharing the name of the software? Great shots BTW...


Sure, its from VSCO, the VSCO 01 and VSCO 02 packs...



GraphicGr8s said:


> Well I am from the film school. The only real way to compare is to actually take a print and put it next to a photo that's never been scanned. As soon as you scan any printed photo you've brought it down to the level of digital. Digital, as much as I like and use it can't capture all the detail that makes a print. There is just something about an emulsion that laying ink down can't reproduce. There's more levels of depth digital can't capture. Yet. It's like listening to a CD vs an LP to an audiophile. Digital can't capture all of the tones vinyl can.
> I've done prepublic beta testing on some of the software for film simulation and for Photoshop. Is this Exposure 4 or FilmPack?


Neither! It's VSCO  And yes, I agree, but film and the vintage/desaturated look is whats really popular in the wedding industry right now, so this works well enough for me hehe...


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Sure, its from VSCO, the VSCO 01 and VSCO 02 packs...
> 
> 
> 
> Neither! It's VSCO  And yes, I agree, but film and the vintage/desaturated look is whats really popular in the wedding industry right now, so this works well enough for me hehe...


So colors looking closer to real life are in vogue now? Not oversaturated unnatural colors? Who wouldathunk it?

Of course the only way to get the real film look is to.............shoot film. Everything else is a bad imitation. Of course it also needs to be totally wet processed never scanned. That's how I roll. (In B&W I actually did roll my own.)


----------

